# ladies ladies..can you help me?????



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

rang lister today and they said bloods look good   so does that mean we have the ball rolling in the right direction......?
they said my second hiv is around about 13th march.now does this happen during or before the start of tx? she wants me to ring beginning of next month with my period dates,she mentioned about the pill and asked afew questions and she wants a blood pressure reading,whats that for?what to expect next?

all excited!!!!!!     

hayley


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Hiya,
Yes thats def the ball rolling in the right direction!
Normally they do the 2nd HIV test whilst your still on the pill - will all depend on whether they have matched you and if they have, where your recipient is on there cycle...  Not heard of the blood pressure being checked before but maybe that's just as they say the pill isn't good if you have high BP

Good luck
Helen x


----------



## shasha (Aug 23, 2006)

Hiya
I had my blood pressure taken too before taking the pill. When I got the pill, I read the leaflet. As it turn out as a side effect it could raise your blood pressure. So may be that why they check it out first. shasha


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Hayley, it sounds like the ball s rolling for sure,,,,,well done!!

Blood pressure is a precauion before they give u the pill.
I had my 2nd hiv done the same day as i had my baseline scan & sarted stimms the same daybut i do think they like u to have this b4 drugs are started.

Good luck with it all.
Alexia x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hayley def sounds like you are on a roll!

I had my second HIV test done on the day I had my baseline scan and started stimms. I was only on the pill for 2 weeks and was matched 2 weeks before I started it. 

I also had to have my blood pressure done (at the gp who gave me the pill) because the pill they give you (mycrogynon) can cause high blood pressure so they need to make sure its ok for you. 

Good luck hun!


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

so when sshall i expect to go on the pill then?when i have the second hiv test or is it before?im being av
bit silly i know because i havent got really much info on what happens when all i know that we are due the second test around about 13th march.do i get matched about the same time or does it normaly happen before?


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

i would think they will match and  start u on the pill in february.
#
Alexia


----------

